
Was Microsoft in the 1990s better than Apple in the 2020s? - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/was-microsoft-in-the-1990s-really-better-than-apple-in-the-2020s/
======
cell9840179419
It's disinformation and tarnishing campaign against Apple. Right or wrong, the
complaint against MS was it was excluding the choice of the browser by making
the IE not installable.

What Apple might be doing here is refusing to list a product on a non-
monopoly, non-exclusive private market place. How are the two even comparable?
Appstore is not the only way to sell an app?

